
One of the world’s most notorious hackers just revealed his identity to me - ner0x652
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/03/14/one-of-the-worlds-most-notorious-hackers-just-revealed-his-identity-to-me/
======
snowwrestler
It seems that the critical question is not whether this is really the identity
of a famous hacker, but who is revealing it? The famous hacker themselves? Or
an impersonating rival?

